# Vectra C Southern Meet 31.3.07



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry this has been delayed a couple of days but we have been enjoying ourselves so much we havent had a chance to put this post up 

A few months ago myself and L200 Steve were contacted by the Vectra C forum with a view to hosting 2 events on the same day one North and one South. The following week the Vectra boys were heading off to Germany to Irmsher for a big European meet up and they wanted to make their cars shiny for the event.

I was more than happy to host this in the south and accepted straight away. As some of my friends know from the forum, my wife lost her best friend earlier this year to cancer and I made a pledge to her that I was going to do my upmost to make some donations this year to the Macmillan Nurses who were absolutley superb with Clare (my wifes friend) I told Steve about this and he agreed to help with a donation from ooop north :thumb: When I told the southern chaps what I was planning to do they all imediatley offered there support too - Thanks Guys.

So at an early 7.45 I arrived at C&S HQ and opened up. Shortly after this Andy C arrived so fast in fact I thought he was going to end up somewhere out the back of my warehouse!! Fortunatley his brakes worked and we gulped down our first coffee of the day. Daffy followed and we commenced giving out own cars a quick "going over"

A quick jet of snow foam and a rinse of was all that was needed mostly.

   

Just as we were finishing the first of the Vecra lads arrived and then a convoy landed upon us. Once we were sorted we went through the benefits of foam and gave a demo of what the Karcher Foam Gun, Gilmour and finally the Foam lance could achieve. After this we set to work with getting all the cars washed and dried off.

      

Andy then gave a quick demo on how to clean wheels... Harry was already half way through his at this point :lol:

 

I have to say at this point a thank you to Andy C on the vocal front... My neck was giving me an awful lot of grief (minor operation during the week) and Andy was great explaining various things to the group - Cheers.

Andy explaining about Clay to the guys...

 

After this the guys went and had a go on their own cars, I think it was a bit of a revelation and the biggest thing they all learnt about that day.

I didnt get too many photos after this and its a shame as I wish I had got a group one.

Heres the last two I have.

 

*I would like to say thanks to all the guys from Vectra C that came, we raised £150 for the Macmillan Nurses and C&S is going to add another £50 from the profits of the sales on Saturday. Thanks alot guys. *

I also want to thank the team of guys who helped me - Brazo for his rotary demos, King Eric for his direction and sales skills and never ending banter.. Legendry :thumb: Daffy for working the evening before and turning up just after 8am! Scott for not working and turing up at 10am  Andy C for not taking out my shutter doors..! Also for the various demos through out the day. Reg Hollis for the washing and claying demos Thanks guys couldnt do these days without you.

Johnny


----------



## AndySTT (Apr 2, 2007)

The northern guys sure had one happy customer 

http://www.mvoc.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=3023

Sorry, link appears to be in a members area  So here are some pics of the results...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cant see that?


----------



## AndySTT (Apr 2, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> cant see that?


Amended as above


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Top post Johnny :thumb:

I know that there was some communication between the Southern and Northern Vectra-C guy's throughout the day. We got to hear about the great times that the Southern guy's were having down at yours.

I know how much time and effort you will have put into this detail day for the Vectra chaps, nice one :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Top post Johnny :thumb:
> 
> I know that there was some communication between the Southern and Northern Vectra-C guy's throughout the day. We got to hear about the great times that the Southern guy's were having down at yours.
> 
> I know how much time and effort you will have put into this detail day for the Vectra chaps, nice one :wave:


Thanks Steve, looks like you guys had a great time up north too :thumb: I have seen some fantastic and complimentary posts floating about.

Top work by everyone.

Im off to have my stitches removed... Later!


----------

